# Win a FREE Formula Driving Experience with Adrian Flux Insurance



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

In the run up to Christmas (sorry to use "that" word already) we thought what better way to get in to that 'Giving' spirit than by giving away a fantastic prize.

So, we've organised for one lucky winner to have a FREE Formula driving experience at a top UK track!

"How do I enter?" I hear you ask..

Easy....Just give us a call on 0800 587 2965 for a quote during the month of November - You must call in on this number and mention the forum/club you are calling from (this also means you should get a forum discount too). Call centre opening times are Mon-Fri 9am-7pm and Sat 9am-4pm.

We're more competitive than ever so there really is no excuse not to get on the blower whatever car, van or motorcycle you have, we'll work hard to find the right policy at the right price. - Get yourself a quote and be in with a chance of winning this great prize!

Terms and conditions apply, click the below link for details
https://www.adrianflux.co.uk/corporate/competition/tac-standard.php

The opening date for entries will be 9am on Tuesday 4th November and closing date for entries will be Monday 1st December 9am with the winner drawn randomly and announced shortly afterwards.

Regards,

Dan.


----------

